
Ink: A Responsive Email Framework from ZURB - trueduke
http://zurb.com/ink/
======
celso
So, this is like InK, the responsive framework from SAPO launched over an year
ago [http://ink.sapo.pt/](http://ink.sapo.pt/), for E-mail... with the same
name... and the same grid concept. Neat.

------
pedroscs
Ink... a web design framework, developed in Portugal and available for a year
now. [http://ink.sapo.pt](http://ink.sapo.pt)

It's very naughty, what you're doing.

------
ohjphan
heck yes.

